# ** Would really appreciate some opinions about belly bands **



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

I am hoping some of you have tried belly bands and can offer some advice. Here is a little background. My mom's little malti-poo turned one in August. She got him when he was 6 months old. He went through the whole potty training routine and seemed to be doing well with it. He goes outside frequently and has a big yard to run around in. 
As he has gotten older things have seemed to have gotten worse. I visit a lot and often take him out when I am there. I have noticed that when I walk him he will raise his leg like every 10 feet. Most times he isn't peeing just raising his leg. Would this be marking?
Now the problem that is occurring is after he goes out for his walk and we come back indoors, he will often run into one of the other rooms and pee. Today when I was there I threw out two small area rugs because they each had several small pee stains on them. My mom always cleans up after him when she notices the stains. She also uses the Miracle cleaner so he won't pick up the scent in the same spot.
In the past someone suggested tethering him so that he can be closely observed. But my mom is 76 years old. And while she is very physically and mentally healthy I would be afraid that she might trip over him and get hurt. It is also very hard to contain him to one area as the house is fairly large and very open with no doors between the rooms. 
Now during the night there are no issues whatsoever. He sleeps at the foot of my moms bed. She is usually in bed with him by 9:00 and they get up around 6:30 in the morning. So he can go many hours without having to pee. Therefore I can not think that there is any physical issue with the peeing.
So now I am considering if I should purchase a belly band for him to wear when he is in the house. Do any of you have any experience with these? Do they hurt the dog in any way and do they help teach him not to go indoors? I would appreciate any advice anyone could give me. My mom is very frustrated at this point. In every other aspect this is the best little dog. Thank you.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I can't help with the issues nor the belly band but want to address the tethering. If she can't tether him to her, what about tethering him to a hook in the wall? I had to do that with boone. What about an X pen? If she won't do that, close all the doors.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Generally, raising a leg multiple times, especially on walks or new areas, is a marking behavior. We call the "dry" markings-air marking. Marking is often an "age developed" behavior. On belly bands, they can be helpful for housebreaking but can also end up being a permanent "crutch". Skin issues can develop if the band isn't changed often enough and the area rinsed and dried off completely. Another " crutch", if he only does this in one area, is to use pee pads to give him a "marking zone" I know several people who have trained their dogs to use these when their dogs can't/won't go outside too.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

there's cleaning up pee, and cleaning up pee. is the floor underneath the area rugs also cleaned with nature''s miracle? 

has he been tested for a uti, or is this just a learned behavior? how often is he walked? and i wouldn't give him freedom in the house, until i knew what the story was.

before i'd go to a belly band, i 'd explore chinese herbs. works for my girl, pawhealer.com.

and then there are meds, but i'd do everything else first. to me, it sounds like a training issue.
running around in a big yard doenst mean he peed while outside.

and if he cant be tethered, i'd create a schedule and get a crate. in he goes. and not a big crate either because he will pee at the far end of that.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I have never used or seen anyone using one of the belly bands for marking or anything like that. The only time I have seen that being used is for nervous peeing. And the times I have seen those being used was just to go out to Petsmart for training and such. I would probably recommend getting some of the baby gates that have a door in them in order to limit the area the dog can get to. And since your mom is older, the door in the gate should help.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a 9 year old rescue poodle who is marking in my house. He goes outside and pees several times a day (witnessed by me), but still pees against a chair or table leg - ugh! I've finally put a belly band on him except when he's in his crate. BTW, he was peeing towards the outside of a wire crate, so I got an airline crate, which put a stop to that (dog's don't usually like soiling their "den"). I put a woman's contoured maxi-pad inside his belly band, so I can change the pad, rather than the belly band. I have a couple of belly bands so I can wash one in the sink each day and hang it up to dry. Even with the pad, some leaks onto the pad eventually, making it stink. Unfortunately, he pees even with the belly band on. He came from an abusive hoarding situation (first 7 years of his life), so I've given up trying to break him of this. 

Is your mom's dog neutered? He's young, so if he's not neutered, it might help. I'd also have your mom close all doors to limit the dog's access to other areas of the house. The pee-pad idea is interesting - maybe worth a try.

As hard as this might be for your mom, maybe this dog isn't the best fit for her? An older, potty trained dog may be better.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

That's a good idea. They also have some of the pads that you can put in the belly bands at pet stores as well.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you for all of your great suggestions. I really appreciate it. Nikko is neutered. I do think we need to figure out a way to block off a portion of the downstairs. I think he has too much freedom to roam all over the place. This way he would be confined to a smaller area and my mom could watch him more carefully.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

crate crate crate 

limiting space won't stop him from finding an area to pee.
most dogs won't pee in the spot they sleep in. 
this needs to get under control because you have many more years with this dog and peeing in the house isn't fun. i do not think a belly band is the answer. training and vigilance and a crate.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

NutroGeoff said:


> That's a good idea. They also have some of the pads that you can put in the belly bands at pet stores as well.


Ladies' pads at the grocery store, especially the store brand, are MUCH cheaper.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

That's true. Pet stores are expensive. Haha.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

I think you need to go back to square one with this dog with crate training. He has developed all sorts of bad habits that need to be corrected, and IMHO the only way to do this is crate training. Also keep a detailed log of incidents, circumstances, etc.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Training is really what is needed. And consistently being able to watch the dog and take it out is the best thing I have used to potty train.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2013)

All good tips from everyone. I just want to add that I used a belly band for one of my foster dogs who would mark. It worked really well as far as keeping the urine off of my walls, carpet and furniture. I highly recommend one. However, as others have said, it doesn't actually teach them anything. It's more of a way to keep your sanity while you work on the training.

So, I would say yes, get the belly band, but then focus on some training by crating him or keeping him in a smaller area when unsupervised.

Good luck! I'm sure it's frustrating at times. He's so cute though!


----------

